# Dension Icelink plus MkiV to MkV



## FATTYDUB (Dec 26, 2004)

Anyone know if the Mkiv cd changer harness that plus in to the head unit is the same as a the MKV. Reason I'm asking is I got an icelink plus that was for the mkiv and was told that it should fit in to the back of the mkv also. thoughs? i haven't opened up the radio yet....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Dension Icelink plus MkiV to MkV (FATTYDUB)*

Its the same but the newer radios speak a language that is slightly different. But it still should work.


----------

